# Do you think they show the REAL donor??



## jacqueline37 (Mar 13, 2007)

hi,

I have been in touch with a clinic re Egg donation , and - without my asking - they have e-mailed me a photo of the 'donor', who is extremely beautiful. I could see my husband in the background looking very keen...  (he did appease me by saying I must have been beautiful when i was 21!!)  

I had a slightly ridiculous thought that the clinic might show the same photo to almost everyone who needs that particular phenotype ( eg brown hair, brown eyes, fair skin), but of course the donor of the egg you actually get could look like quasi-modo herself. I'm not going to complain if I get a pregnancy which makes it to the end, but you know what I am getting at!

Anybody else been sent a photo of the donor ( without asking)  or got any advice?

thanks

jacqueline


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Jacqueline, 

Surely its got to be the real donor or that would be soooo wrong, wouldn't it? Although on the other hand, I've heard round and about on these boards that ladies sharing their eggs must really try and keep it quiet as their tx may be cancelled if the recipient finds out who the donor is ... but then again anonymous donation is against the law now ... Oh I dunno, am interested to see what other replies you get (and hope they're better than mine  )

Kerry


----------



## chickchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Hiya

I'm not sure if I'm going to be of much use here, but I've recently registered to become an egg donor myself at a clinic in London, and whilst they took all my personal details (height, weight, religion, skin type, allergies etc) and a photo of me, I was told this photo was for their records only so that they could find the closest possible match, and that any receipient would not be allowed to see it.

Each clinic may have it's own rules, but perhaps the HFEA website (?) could offer more advice in relation to 'madatory' ED clinic guidelines? 

I am due to have a planning meeting with the clinic nurse mid-June who will go through the full process with me, so perhaps will know more then.  I know though that from reading the donor/recipient rules from the clinic website/info pack, that this clinic advocates that the recipient will know nothing further than the basic genetic details needed to ensure a match, and no personal details (name, address, photo etc) will be given.

I'll post back in a couple of weeks when I know more and I hope someone can come up with a more conclusive answer in the meantime. 

Many thanks

H x


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

I am assuming Jacqueline's clinic is outside of the UK, in fact almost certainly in America or South Africa as all European clinic donors are anonymous and UK donors are unknown to recipients, although they have to agree to be identifiable to offspring from age 18.
Olivia


----------

